# 97 NISSAN ALTIMA (Odometer Problem)



## nissanforum (Jul 13, 2005)

The odometer does not work correctly. It sometimes works, however, is not accurate when it is working. 

Has anyone had a similar problem? Do you know how to fix the issue?

Thanks


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

the odometer on my 97 altima went out at 43,412 miles, hasnt worked since then, that was in 2000, so im guessing it has about 150,000 miles on it now... :givebeer:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i dunno what to tell you. i'd say pull the gauges and check the cables and stuff going it.


----------

